
Ask HN: iPhone X Tear Down - 29_29
If I want to destroy my iphone and take the drive. Where is the hard disk?
======
eesmith
There is no hard disk, as in spinning magnetic storage.

The step-by-step teardown at
[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+X+Teardown/98975](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPhone+X+Teardown/98975)
shows that the Toshiba TSB3234X68354TWNA1 64 GB flash memory is on the outside
of the logic board sandwich; step 12.

------
slater
iFixit is the place for tear-downs; here's their video on the iPhone X:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oz-Q3tn70k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oz-Q3tn70k)

Though I think you'll be disappointed, that stuff is probably soldered on and
can't be removed.

